

NeoTabs: Accessible-Tabs jQuery Plugin revamped - PascalPrecht
https://github.com/PascalPrecht/jquery.neotabs.js
A new re-written version of Dirk Ginader's Accessible-Tabs plugin. Feedback welcome!
======
Gigablah
It'll be nice if I could get a demonstration page without having to clone the
repo.

~~~
PascalPrecht
Updated gh-pages branch, re-try and checkout the examples:
<https://github.com/PascalPrecht/jquery.neotabs.js#examples>

------
olalonde
I find surprising that you seem to have put a lot effort into writing a
comprehensive README.md and submitted to Hacker News and yet, there is no
"easy to find" demo or screenshot. I suggest you immediately set up a demo on
the gh-pages branch and link to it at the top of your README. Anyways, take
this as friendly and in any case, thanks for publishing this.

~~~
PascalPrecht
Yeap you're right. Acually, you can simply clone the repo and open the
examples in the browser. Nevertheless there has to be a demo page. I'll build
one. Promise. And thanks for the feedback!

